# 50% off airconditioning regas



## mrcee (Mar 20, 2008)

does anyone know how much and which company?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, this was VAGTech, offer is here:

http://www.vagtech.co.uk/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=69


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't know how much they're charging but Kwik Fit do a deal which I did on my S4 last summer. This might be useful depending on how far you are from Vagtech.

"*Recharge or No Charge*
Let Kwik Fit recharge your Air Con while-u-wait for only £25.00. We will replace and recharge lubricant and refrigerant levels in line with your manufacturer's recommendation. If we cannot improve the coolest vent temperature from your car by more than 10% when measured in degrees Celsius - then you pay nothing at all.*

* Please note if the ambient temperature around the car is less than 9 degrees Celsius it may affect the results of the AirCon recharge test results. In these circumstances, it is at the managers discretion whether to offer a refund with results less than 10%."


----------

